# Wood finish advice needed



## Karen G (Sep 23, 2007)

Has anyone had success in darkening wood furniture without stripping off the old finish and starting from scratch?

I have a teak sofa table with no ornamentation, curves, etc. to deal with. It's a medium color of teak and I'd like to darken it to go with some cherry, mission-style furniture.  The simple, straight lines of the pieces would blend with each other. The cherry finish is not the really dark cherry like you'd see on Queen Anne style furniture, but is more of a rich, slightly reddish brown color.

I'm wondering if there is some kind of furniture polish or wax that would work, like Old English scratch cover polish or anything similar.  The finish on the teak doesn't seem to be varnish or lacquer but more like an oil stain with a matte finish.

Any ideas?


----------



## Kittykatz (Sep 23, 2007)

*wood finish*

These are the "guru's" of furniture. They used to have a cable TV show that was great. Hopefully they'll be back some day.

http://www.furnitureguys.com/answers.php

Good luck.


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for the link

I also had some questions and their website was very helpful.


----------



## pittle (Sep 24, 2007)

I've not tried any of the gel stains, but on one of the HGTV shows last week they were using some to darken lighter wood and then putting clear polyurethane on top.  I think they sanded it lightly first.  They commented on how it worked better than other stains on pre-finished wood.  Ask someone in the Lowe's or Home Depot paint department.

I tried the old english on some cabinets we had - it did not work.


----------



## noson7982 (Sep 25, 2007)

I like to use Watco Danish Oil. It comes in various tones.
http://www.flecto.com/product.asp?frm_product_id=112
Bob


----------



## Don (Sep 25, 2007)

How about putting on a coat of Minwax varnish stain in a suitable color.


----------



## nicklinneh (Sep 25, 2007)

Watco Danish Oil is great; I've used it before. It can do an amazing transformation on old drab wood kitchen cabinets. What you were ready to trash becomes appealing. ---ken


----------



## Karen G (Sep 25, 2007)

nicklinneh said:


> Watco Danish Oil is great


That's good to hear. Watco Danish Oil is just what the Home Depot guy said I should get.  So I hope to tackle the project today.


----------



## Htoo0 (Sep 25, 2007)

A professional painter friend recommended Watco but my experience (and perhaps I did something wrong) was that it looked absolutely great. However, about every 3 months it needed another treatment as it soaked in, gassed off, or something. Cheap enough to at least try however. I eventually re-stained with same color over the old.


----------

